# CPT or CSCS?



## AdvoCare31 (Aug 5, 2017)

Good evening,

I am currently a physical education teacher and am looking to get into personal training and eventually become a certified strength and conditioning coach.  Should I go straight for my Certified Strength and Conditioning Specialist or start at a Certified Personal Trainer?

Thanks,

J


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 5, 2018)

I have both. I would suggest CPT first, preferably ACSM. Followed by CSCS. P.E. curriculum does not require as many training specific classes as kinesiology or exercise science degree does. Use the CPT as a refresher of anatomy, physiology, along with guidelines to get yourself more accustomed to training modalities, guidelines, etc.


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 14, 2018)

ACSM all the way.
Get a job at a large gym (preferably with a higher wage class of residents- may have to travel) and learn the ropes.
Be prepared to start at the bottom. 
Good luck!


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 15, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> ACSM all the way.



*The Take Home Message*

You have an ACSM Certification.  So, I get that you biased.

It is definitely one of the top two or three Personal Training Certifications. 

One thing that should be considered in selecting the Personal Training Organization is which is geared more toward you interest.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 15, 2018)

The most important thing to consider is who accepts the certification. ACSM is accepted over any other cert in the world. The difference is rote memorization (entry level certs) vs mastery of concepts. 
In the OP's case I think he made the correct choice.


----------



## botamico (Mar 16, 2018)

What about the NASM?


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 18, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> The most important thing to consider is who accepts the certification. ACSM is accepted over any other cert in the world.



*Most Accepted?  According To???*

You need to provide reputable information that substantiates that.

The majority of Health Club or Gym will accept on of...

*The Big 5*

1) ASCM

2) NSCA

3) NASM

4) ACE

5) ISSA

The list has NOTHING to do with how they are ranked within the group.

Source: 
Top 5 Personal Trainer Certification Programs
http://ajrivera.com/personal-training/best-5-personal-trainer-certification-programs/



OldSkool said:


> In the OP's case I think he made the correct choice



*CSCS = NSCA*

The NSCA is one of AdvoCare31 choices. 

Of The Big 5 the NSCA, ACSM and NASM are the one considered to be higher up in the order.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 18, 2018)

According to employers.
Nice quotes you pulled from the net but if you were in the business you would know.
Nothing wrong with other certs but ACSM has been around since 1954 for a reason.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 19, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> According to employers.



*Reputable Source*

You reply amount to, "Because I said so." 

So, you don't have any reputable source to back up your statement.



OldSkool said:


> Nice quotes you pulled from the net but if you were in the business you would know.



*Not Doing Your Home Work*

You neglected to do you home  work in presenting a reputable source to document you're ACSM statement.

You also neglected to do you home work on my credentials.  If you have check my profile information on this site or googled me you have have noted that I am in the business.

*Your Profile *

You're profile has nothing listed.  End of story.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 19, 2018)

Lol... check job listings genius... end of story.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 19, 2018)

OldSkool said:


> Lol... check job listings genius... end of story.



Lean to do you home work.

Kenny Croxdale


----------

